# I'm separating from my partner who is claiming for me Job Seekers Benefit



## christinastr (27 Feb 2012)

Hi,
My nationality is Latvian but I'm living in Ireland since 2006. I'm unemployed since September 2011, my partner is claiming for me social welfare payment since, but we are separating now. So i would really appreciate your help to answer few questions what i have. Before i lost job my work hours was cut so i was claiming Jobs Seekers Benefit for days i was not working. That's why i don't have any points left to receive Jobs Seekers Benefit. Can i claim Jobs Seekers Allowance? And how long it would take to go true? I had problems before passing means test because of Habitual Resident Condition that's why I'm really worried that i wont be able to receive Jobs Seekers Allowance and i will end up with no income and wont be able to pay my rent.
Tanx.


----------



## gipimann (27 Feb 2012)

Qualified Adults (partners/spouses) on another person's claim are not subject to the Habitual Residence test, so it cannot be assumed that the OP will be okay for HRC in respect of her own claim.


----------



## Markizz (28 Feb 2012)

*thx for help*

dude you very help me


----------



## Ildánach (5 Mar 2012)

When did you last work? 

*For the purposes of Supplementary Welfare Allowance *

EU nationals who were working for more than 12 months do not have to satisfy the HRC rules, provided that they register with FAS.  

EU nationals who have been working for less than 6 months do not have to satisfy HRC rules for the 6 month period after they last worked provided that they register with FAS.

*This exemption only applies to applications for Supplementary Welfare Allowance and not to Jobseekers Allowance.*

If you have been working part-time since you last claimed Jobseekers Benefit, you may re-qualify for Jobseekers Benefit - see here for more details http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html or give us details of when you last worked and someone may be able to work out whether you re-qualify for Benefit (which does not have Habitual Residence condition)


----------

